# Question about treating existing wood framing during a renovation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Best bet call an exterminator for a real chemical termite treatment.
If they do it right there going to drill and shoot chemical under the slab, use a rod to shoot more on the outside. 
Only way your going to have carpender ants is of there's wet rotting wood.
If that slab is to close to grade your always going to have issues, got a picture?


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah here are a few pictures. The shed / building was in very bad shape from what appeared to be just neglect. It was built half decent, but they did cut a lot of corners. Most notably, the fact the they didn't use any sheathing wood on the enclosed part. The siding in the first picture is screwed up because of vines and weeds growing up into it. The rear of the structure was about 3-4' high in very thick weeds and vegetation, including a tree or two that I cut down. 










The grade does come up almost to the top of the slab in several places, so I will dig it out to be sure it is down from the surface. I'm also going to have to cut a ditch right across the front end of the building, because the way the concrete is pitched in the driveway will just make water run right down onto the building slab, like it has been doing for years. for the time being, I guess the water has just been escaping off the sides of the unenclosed area. This will be a problem though when I go to put down my sill plates for the wall framing, because the water will have no where to go. The ditch cutting is the next thing on the list. I'm going to have to have a concrete saw to do it. 


Everything is off now, including all soffit. I had a pretty decent wasp infestation, and I took care of that yesterday. I do have some carpenter bee holes, but nothing that really compromises anything. The back of the structure that was enclosed has multiple little black spots all over the wood. I was thinking roaches, but I am not sure what would leave that. 










If it has to be treated, I will do it myself. I don't trust anybody to be on my property. I was surprised to find that I could buy termidor online, so I will most likely do that. I can get holes down under the slab and do it just like a pest control tech would. I'm just concerned about the wood itself. Is it fine the way it is, or do I need to treat the exposed wall framing with something too, before I dry it in?


----------



## GeselleBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

You can apply solvent based clear fungicide primer for a start, but that wont get the bugs.

If you already have an infestation youll need curative wood treatment which is much more potent than preventative wood treatment, you may not be able to buy it as a private individual.

I myself am looking into using natural wood tar for insect and fungus protection, it was commonly used a hundred years ago but there have been some safety concerns, however mainly toward the fossil coal version.

In any case it is cheap.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/t...cP4cP0Mr1dwWykkYQ45dAB2fG62UHMFiGhhoCkg7w_wcB


----------



## GeselleBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Gustavas said:


> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/t...cP4cP0Mr1dwWykkYQ45dAB2fG62UHMFiGhhoCkg7w_wcB


I hear that is a very good solution, but it washes out in heavy rain, right?


----------



## J S Machine (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny that you posted that. I found the Do your own pest control site and ordered it a few days ago. Matter of fact the package is at the post office awaiting pickup right now. I got the Timbor stuff and also some Dominion 2L, for digging a trench around the building and giving it somewhat of a barrier against subterranean termites or other pests. 

The Timbor should work fine because everything I spray with it (all the currently exposed framing and underside will be covered. No rain will ever touch it.


----------

